# Adobe and 64 Bit



## rcannonp (Apr 3, 2008)

John Nack on Adobe: Photoshop, Lightroom, and Adobe's 64-bit roadmap


----------



## rcannonp (Apr 3, 2008)

Some commentary on this subject.

Daring Fireball: The $64,''' Question

Rhapsody and blues


----------

